# Chicagoland Orchid Festival - 2019



## tomkalina (Aug 31, 2019)

I'd like to announce that the 2019 Chicagoland Orchid Festival will be held the weekend of September 20- 22, 2019, and Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will once again have a sales table at Orchids By Hausermann in Villa Park, IL. Hours are 8am-5pm on Friday and Saturday (9/20-9/21) and 10am-3pm on Sunday (9/22). Hoping to see some of our ST friends at this premier kick-off event for the Fall orchid season in Chicago. Check out the Orchids by Hausermann website at www.orchidsbyhausermann.com for more information.


----------

